# Android app with tabs on Gingerbread not working



## Klunk (Aug 24, 2011)

Forgive me if I have the wrong forum for this question.

I ave written an application that uses the Tabhost and Tabwidget with a single activity. It works exactly as I expect it to work in Froyo but when I use a Gingerbread device it does not work. When I display my tabs on Froyo I can select either with the touchscreen and it switches between the tabs but this does not happen on Gingerbread devices.

Any help will be greatly appreciated.

Klunk


----------

